# stall converter questions



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Im looking into getting a stall converter. I plan on keeping the engine bolt ons only. Im thinking a 2800 stall would be a good compromise for what I want because I dont want it to feel too sluggish in stop and go situations. I just want to lower my 60' and my e.t. I think it would put me into the mid mid-low 12's from the 12.9 I am running now.
I dont know too much about torque converter brands and the differences but with the searching I have done most people praise Vigilante and FTI. I was leaning toward the Vigilante. Both of these are pricey but im willing to pay for a quality piece. 
Who has the best prices on these converters? 

Im assuming that the 4l60e and 4l65e use the same conveter?

Any recommendations on what size tranny cooler to get? I see Thunder Racing sells B&M coolers for the GTO with with the fittings but have a few different sizes. I will probably just get the smallest one.

Would the car need to be tuned for the 2800 stall converter? 

If it does need tuning would it be okay to drive it untuned? Im 2 hours away from anyone who does tuning.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Here is my non GTO story 77 Chevy Monza 383 stroker turbo 350 trans full manual valve body and a 3000 stall b&m converter. The car at 1800 RPM is still trying to push through when trying to launch. The brakes barely hold the car back. So now im told I may need a 3500 or a 4000 RPM converter. So yes they are tricky. I've heard a few other names out there like Yank. I did a search and just typed in 2005 GTO torque converter and came up with some interesting info for NEWAGE.GTO.COM they did mention it had to be tuned after due to shift points and such and they also said that a 3800 stall was not enough so keep researching more. This is like a contract negotiations you gotta give up something to get something-----------danfigg


----------

